# Mr becks farmhouse..Cambridgeshire.



## Mikeymutt (Jul 18, 2016)

A little break from my northern trip.this was a spur of the moment visit.i could just see the top sticking out the top of the overgrowth.i was going to go through the main gate but there was a house opposite with the door open and a dog barking.so walked further down the road went through a load of reeds and nettles and into a horses field.i then made my way into the house.its a lovely redundant farmhouse.consisiting of kitchen and living room a few other rooms.upstairs there was four bedrooms.upstairs was interesting.the top five steps had rotted away.so it was some nimble moving to get up there.then I got on the last big top step and noticed it was just hanging on so quickly got of that.quite a lot of holes in the floors to manoeuvre around.the house is empty.i personally don't care if it's an empty house long as it has character.and this had plenty from the arched door and window.and ivy growing everywhere.i then made my way out the gate.


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 18, 2016)

Them stairs were bad when i went last year, you have made a splendid job Mikey.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 18, 2016)

They were a little dodgy


----------



## smiler (Jul 18, 2016)

Lots of character in that building and you captured it nicely, I'd have given those stairs a miss now but I'd given it a go in my madder days, another goodun Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Mearing (Jul 18, 2016)

Seems from the fireplaces that there's no shortage of jackdaws there!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 19, 2016)

Great work Mikey. Some lovely colours there.


----------



## Potter (Jul 20, 2016)

It certainly does have character. Nice shots.


----------



## Togitha (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 21, 2016)

Beautiful features especially the doors and frames.Lovely house with bags of character.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ch9sab (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Rubex (Jul 24, 2016)

I remember those stairs haha lovely pics as always Mikeymutt


----------



## smiler (Jul 24, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I remember those stairs haha lovely pics as always Mikeymutt



You might have give him lift on your broomstick&#55357;&#56839;


----------



## Kacy_M (Aug 8, 2016)

Wonderful little house with some appealing features. Thanks so much for sharing this


----------



## dirge (Aug 8, 2016)

Cracking shots, love the colours!


----------



## shatners (Aug 8, 2016)

Some cracking shots there mate... lovely job!


----------

